

Twilio Customer Care - sbashyal
https://twitter.com/#!/search/twilio%20basket

======
shakes
(Disclaimer: Twilio sent me a basket)

I think Twilio this year has been a case study in how to handle a developer
community: routinely running contests, putting together a kick-ass conference,
having a developer evangelist at every freakin' tech event imaginable. And
that's not even mentioning that their API is really slick. As a developer, I'm
excited to see what they do in 2012 (and what I can build with it).

